# Party City 40% off today



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Can you post a copy of the coupon or a link to it ?


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

http://www.partycity.com/text/partycity/coupons/email/2015/0915-70M-email-pc.html


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry, I meant to include the link when I posted. Shouldn't have been up so late. Thanks, Therewolf.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is a link to another I found, interestingly with a different bar code.
Probably so they can track which path is most effective at getting them used.

http://www.partycity.com/text/party...l?extcmp=psm_0924_40PCToffsingleitem_Facebook


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I just took my printed copy to the store and used it with no problem. $50 posable skeleton for $30.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

well..i know where im going after work


----------

